# User rank images



## champthom (Mar 21, 2013)

In case you didn't notice, there's rank images for every rank, for most of you it's little boxes and depending on how many posts you have, it'll be shaded. They're alright but they're kinda bland IMHO, so I was thinking that some of the artists here could jazz them up. Pretty much make a set of rank images, like what we have now but do it something creative. Personally, I think Chris heads, like the look in that picture where he's sitting in his room looking out, would be cool, maybe the CWC Pokeballs would work as well too. Or maybe you can think of something cooler. In any case, post them here and whatever I think looks cool, I'll replace them and the ones I don't use, I'll probably use eventually if we ever add more ranks.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 21, 2013)

please please please can this be one:









but seriously thats a great idea. may i also suggest like a timeline of chris through the years as he descends into madness. like newbies get chris as a baby and later they get young chris and so on and so forth.


----------



## The Hunter (Mar 21, 2013)

On the StretchDouche forums, we had a Sonichu emblem for the beginner's rank, and I forgot what would come after that. I think it was just more Sonichu heads.






We also had a little avatar creation thing that was a lot of fun to mess around with. There was lots of Chris related items you could put on your avatar. I'm the emo husky/AIDSSPANK, in case that wasn't obvious enough. I think it'd be fun, but they were all drawn up by Spazkid, and I don't think he'd want to be a part of this forum nor do I want him here. It would also give everyone a reason to have an avatar because frankly, non-avatar havers are the scum of the Earth.


----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2013)

What about using pictures of the Sonichu balls/chaotic crystals?


----------



## Spelling Bee (Mar 21, 2013)

I'll give this a shot, it should be fun!


----------



## pickleniggo (Mar 21, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> but seriously thats a great idea. may i also suggest like a timeline of chris through the years as he descends into madness. like newbies get chris as a baby and later they get young chris and so on and so forth.



Like that one gif of Chris morphing from child to adult, only with bonus tomgirl Chris.


----------



## Null (Mar 21, 2013)

A complete list of ranks used on the forums: http://i.imgur.com/sBEFwK6.png
The resources I have used to generate these images: http://sperg.cwckiforums.com/pro_ranks/


----------



## LM 697 (Mar 21, 2013)

Every user with no posts gets a picture of Chris' bent duck.


----------



## Holdek (Mar 21, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> please please please can this be one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like this idea a lot.


----------



## Trombonista (Mar 21, 2013)

Speaking of the rank images, the banner under the title "Jerkhief" is misspelled (it says "Jerkief").


----------



## mendoza (Mar 21, 2013)

Hearts and half hearts, like in the original Legend of Zelda.






As in, my Heart Level is at 67% right now.


----------



## champthom (Mar 22, 2013)

Saney said:
			
		

> What about using pictures of the Sonichu balls/chaotic crystals?



It can be anything dude, ideally Chris related. I don't care, if it's cool, I'll go with it and if it's not, I might even make more ranks so we can use them all. 

The only limit here is your imagination. Also it shouldn't be big, about the size of the current rank image thingies we have now. But other than that, the only limit is your imagination.


----------



## Asperchu_Super_Fan (Mar 22, 2013)

Jerkop Jerkhief and Manajerk could be images from the comics, like the court reporter badge.

But then again Chris' artwork is horrific, perhaps a simple pickle or duck will suffice.


----------



## OR 345 (Mar 23, 2013)

I'd be up for doing more little pixel things, if needed. I'm just not sure what I'd do.


----------



## Holdek (Mar 23, 2013)

One simple option is to have five greyed-out briefs, and when you fulfill a rank, that brief becomes crapped.


----------



## Null (Mar 23, 2013)

Holdek said:
			
		

> One simple option is to have five greyed-out briefs, and when you fulfill a rank, that brief becomes crapped.


No... The idea is that you want people to be happy they've posted as much as they do. The images and ranks are supposed to be a reward for participating in the community. 5 pairs of shitty underwear isn't exactly a good "congratulations".


----------



## Holdek (Mar 23, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> Holdek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it's gotta be better than being labeled a "pedofork," which I am now.


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Mar 29, 2013)

I always thought something that plays off Chris' "scale of respect" concept would be funny.


----------



## Holdek (Mar 30, 2013)

Anchuent Christory said:
			
		

> I always thought something that plays off Chris' "scale of respect" concept would be funny.



That_ is _a good idea...


----------



## Bgheff (Mar 30, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> Holdek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well technically with the lack of content we get, having dirty crapped briefs for a post marker may be accurate.


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 30, 2013)

How about the heart level?


----------



## Judge Holden (Mar 30, 2013)

I agree with heart level


----------



## CatParty (Mar 30, 2013)

How about a compromise of heart levels filling up with poo?


----------



## spaps (Mar 30, 2013)

Why not Sonichu medallions?


----------



## Holdek (Mar 31, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> How about a compromise of heart levels filling up with poo?



I like the way you think, CatParty.


----------



## Ivan Komarov (Apr 18, 2013)

I like the stages of chris idea. Start out as him in the school picture where he looked dead, and progress until you get to either Tomgirl, or frowny chris innacar.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Apr 18, 2013)

Holdek said:
			
		

> CatParty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No thanks. I don't want to be deprived of myself being able to eat and browse through the forum at the same time.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 18, 2013)

Saito said:
			
		

> Holdek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




how about we go by ranks that are equal to amounts of mcnuggets that chris would eat while waiting for womens to come get ground up


----------



## cubesandcubes (May 14, 2013)

How about 7 varicolored chaos pickles or Sonichu balls chaotic crystals.


----------



## TL 611 (May 15, 2013)

Who's about it just spelling out S P E R G? Higher your post count, bigger the sperg you are


----------



## cubesandcubes (May 15, 2013)

How about the Tsarist Russian Table of Ranks.

There could be Russian style woodcuts depicting the various types of regalia and medals for each rank.


----------



## spaps (May 15, 2013)

Why not have Sonichu medallions? With Rosechu being the lowest, and Chris-Chan Sonichu being the highest?


----------



## TL 611 (May 15, 2013)

cubesandcubes said:
			
		

> How about the Tsarist Russian Table of Ranks.
> 
> There could be Russian style woodcuts depicting the various types of regalia and medals for each rank.


Please no more Tsarist Russia, my history A level is 50% that and my god its dull. Every visit to the forum would just be a painful memory of what I had to endure


----------



## cubesandcubes (May 15, 2013)

Melchett said:
			
		

> cubesandcubes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But the system is so intracate and spergy....

It would be fun to parody.


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Jun 10, 2013)

There's always fractions of a sandwich since q-sand seems to be a pretty popular term these days. From the lowly s-sand (sixteenth) to the humble q-sand and even, for the most dedicated of posters, the mighty aaoa-sand (almost all of a). Not a w-sand (whole) though, that would be silly.


----------



## CWCissey (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm going on record as thinking the DIRTY CRAPPED BRIEFS idea was pretty funny. It made me laugh anyway...

But I do like the idea of the Chris heads through time, that would be tragicomic.

As for the no avatars, put pictures of Sonee's and Rosey's as their avatar.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 11, 2013)

Chu Guevara said:
			
		

> I'm going on record as thinking the DIRTY CRAPPED BRIEFS idea was pretty funny. It made me laugh anyway...
> 
> But I do like the idea of the Chris heads through time, that would be tragicomic.
> 
> As for the no avatars, put pictures of Sonee's and Rosey's as their avatar.




And traumatize everyone?


----------



## CWCissey (Jun 11, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> Chu Guevara said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It doesn't have to be the ones where Sonee's and Rosey's are flayed alive. But it would act as a deterrent. 

Better that than Chris' penis anyway.


----------



## cubesandcubes (Jun 11, 2013)

Mauvman Shuffleboard said:
			
		

> There's always fractions of a sandwich since q-sand seems to be a pretty popular term these days. From the lowly s-sand (sixteenth) to the humble q-sand and even, for the most dedicated of posters, the mighty aaoa-sand (almost all of a). Not a w-sand (whole) though, that would be silly.



How about CWCquarters


----------



## teheviltwin (Jun 17, 2013)

I could do these for the different chus... Smaller obv.







Mebbe an epicly dumb buttscoot for CCSonichu.


----------



## The Dude (Jun 24, 2013)

I know some forums have two or even three bars for different things. Maybe we could do one for post count like Chris through his progression in life, one for "Has Thanked" like level of respect and one for "Has Been Thanked" like heart level.


----------



## random_pickle (Jun 24, 2013)

teheviltwin said:
			
		

> I could do these for the different chus... Smaller obv.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the way you think


----------



## CWCissey (Jun 24, 2013)

I notice there are new ranks, is there an updated list of them somewhere?


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jun 24, 2013)

HOARDED COCKS. Sorry.


----------



## CalmMyTits (Jul 7, 2013)

Why would this be a hoarded cock issue, I'm curious about the ranks as well. I liked the new ones like Q-Sand Chef or Poll, and I would like to see all of the ranks.


----------



## LM 697 (Jul 7, 2013)

Can't, sorry. The cocks are too tightly hoarded.


----------



## Holdek (Jul 7, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> Can't, sorry. The cocks are too tightly hoarded.



Ease up on your grip on those cocks, man.


----------



## CalmMyTits (Jul 7, 2013)

But WHY are they hoarded? They have nothing to do with Chris, I can't see how making a list of the forum rankings/posts needed to achieve each rank would harm anyone.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jul 7, 2013)

CalmMyTits said:
			
		

> But WHY are they hoarded? They have nothing to do with Chris, I can't see how making a list of the forum rankings/posts needed to achieve each rank would harm anyone.



*throws a   at CalmMyTits*

JULAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## CalmMyTits (Jul 8, 2013)

I do believe I've already proven that I'm not Chris-Chan. No need to JULAY me.


----------



## Pikimon (Jul 8, 2013)

Can I get "Honorary Homo" as a title?

I jest, I jest.


----------



## Null (Jul 8, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/sdHvmWN.png


----------



## CalmMyTits (Jul 8, 2013)

Awesome! Thank you so much. I can't wait to become My Own Free Bitch!


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 8, 2013)

Haha, I really like the Q-Sand Chef title I have at the moment. Although, I can't wait to be a Corrupted Citizen.


----------



## The Dude (Jul 9, 2013)

The Dude abides.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 9, 2013)

So I have the "Corrupted Citizen" title. Excellent.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 9, 2013)

I suggest a "Trolling Stupid" title consider that Chris uses that term quite often now.


----------

